# Enteric Peppermint Oil



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi all,I heard alot about this and I finally decided to swallow the money and pay 20 bucks for these oil capsules. So far I've taken 2 and good results no IBS D so if this works AMEN


----------



## lcaine (Mar 5, 2002)

I have IBS-D. I tried enteric peppermint pills as Dr. Weill's recommends it. It is the only time I had really watery stools that it messed my bed up. It didn't even wake me up. Hope it continues to work for you. I heard it is a good solution for IBS-C.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

As far as I know, peppermint oil is most useful for gas. I haven't really read of its efficacy for either d or c. I take them, as I'm pain predominent, and they indeed help with gas pain. Some people who have acid problems really can't take them at all. I definitely drink plenty of water with the capsule to get it well into the digestive track before eating. If it dissolves too far up in the system, it can cause belching--pepperminty fresh, yes, but a bit distracting. I do hope it continues to work for you though.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks so far so good I haven't had IBD D Since Sunday and its now Friday. I take 1 Enteric Pepperimint Oil before my meals so 2 per day thats it and it doesn't digest in the stomach that is why it has to be Enteric coated. If you take something other than the Enteric coated then it will cause heartburn I tried that one before and it didn't work. So far so good with all this I will let you know in a month if its still working. I take the SOLVARY brand that is what I bought its pricy but worth it and it helps with gas and I have IBS D problem and not C problem and I have taken a NORMAL BM this week and that hasn't happened in over a month.


----------

